# Help! Momma dog pooping and peeing everywhere!



## ssporty21228 (Oct 16, 2007)

Could someone give me some insight to why my 18m old maltese has taken to pooping and peeing everywhere in my house after she had a litter 3 days ago...?
She was house trained very well but after she had her litter she has pooped and peed in various locations through out the house. She is trained to go outside and all so on newspaper...I have plenty of newspaper near her to go on so she doesn't have to travel very far from her puppies to do her business. She will go on the paper but then will go every where else...anyone ever experience this. Any advice would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Your dog is only 18 months old and she had a litter already?

That is like a 8 year old human giving birth...

She is probably pissed at you..

I would be.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When they are cleaning up after puppies and eating more, they have to go more. Also, they do not like going near where their puppies are so if you have paper down near the puppies she probably will not use it.


----------



## Megansmom (Jun 26, 2008)

My friend's dog that just had a litter did the same thing the first week or so. After that, she was fine. It's kind of a shock to the system.


----------



## Ben2017 (Oct 26, 2020)

digits mama said:


> Your dog is only 18 months old and she had a litter already?
> 
> That is like a 8 year old human giving birth...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben2017 (Oct 26, 2020)

Our dog had similar problems because a male dog jumped the fence. Not our fault. And that was an ungracious reply to that lady. She was asking a question and thank you for not being helpful


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thread is 12 years old and the member you're chiding is long gone.


----------

